# My 180 did not last long once I placed it up for sale



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

SInce I got a new GX 335 this week, I pressure washed my old JD180, pulled the deck off, and patched a spot where a blade tore it, when the attach bolt head sheared off. I sharpened the blades, and set it outside yesterday along the roadside. This morning it was sold. I had been contemplating on what price to ask for it, and what I would eventaully sell it for push come to shove, as I did not want to have to store it this winter. I also included the bagger (which the buyer did not take as he did not want it) as well as some extra but used blades, and the owners manual. I never even had to hassle with the price, as one fellow that was there just said is anyone prepared to pay the asking amount, if not, I want it, as I have to get my grass cut. The other two felllows that were looking it over asked if I could come down any, and I said I may be able to, but never gave them a final low price, so I sold it for original asking price without a hassle, and loaded it and was paid in green stuff and the guy was gone.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Congrats on getting your asking price its allways nice to get the price you know its worth.
Jody


----------



## ThGrubInspector (Sep 17, 2003)

Don't chuck that bagger. I sold a 15 year old Craftsman bagger for $175 ...It retails today for $325


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Maybe I need to Ebay it! 

I was hoping the deck adapter boot may be close enough to modify to fit the 54"deck so I would not have to make a new transition boot for it, but its not even close.........


----------

